# Bus Stop



## Raindrops (Mar 5, 2006)

On the bus on the way home last night. The reflection of the bus looked fabulous but it moved off a little too quickly. The speck of blue towards the back of the bus is me! It's not how I imagined it but worth a show anyway! :mrgreen:


----------

